# Fair Or Foul?



## Guest (Mar 8, 2002)

www2.bostonherald.com/ent...082002.htm


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2002)

I would like to see this Brian, just to get a feel what he was really like. I can't believe he still is coaching.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2002)

John, there will be many Knight fans who will be very angry when they see the movie. There are those who still feel that Bobby Knight was wronged when he was fired. Some even sued IU last year hoping that they could force Knight into coming back to Indiana to coach. However, there was a survey in the Indianapolis Star that asked this question:

Who has done a better job coaching this year:

Mike Davis or Bobby Knight

Guess who won. Hint: It wasnt Knight. Davis won in that survey 78-22.

Will there ever be a chance that Knight could come back to Indiana even to coach against his former university? The answer is no.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2002)

www.indystar.com/article....ertainment


----------

